# The hubby wants dough for Christmas.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 9, 2019)

The hubby has requested raw cookie dough instead of baked. He was telling me how he would take some dough out of the bowl while his mother made cookies. She thought it was cute. Me? not so much. If he tried that in my house he would lose a hand. I don't want anyone picking around in my dough.
After warning him about the dangers of eating cookie dough I did my  wifely duty and made the dough.
I made regular cookies for the more sane members of the family whoever they are.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 9, 2019)

Mom  thought it was cute. Me? not so much. If he tried that in my house he would lose a hand

Ruth in Jersey…..You Go Girl!!!  That's how to be a Jersey Girl....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2019)

Aw, at least let him lick the bowl.


----------



## win231 (Dec 9, 2019)

When I was a kid, I didn't eat dough.  But I did drink catsup right out of the bottle.  Loved it!  My dad would LOL.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 9, 2019)

I love raw cookie dough!


----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2019)

I always knew mom didn't really like me.  She let me lick the beaters but only if they were still running.  Badda-boom...….


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 12, 2019)

My mother would always threaten me, "You'll get sick!" I never did, although I suppose the possibility was there. Now I make cookies with the grandkids and let them eat a little raw dough. I pretend to be outraged  when they "steal" some (and they know it's a pretense) so its more fun. I made us all matching aprons when they were little. Theirs seemed huge on them and they had to stand on a stool to help. If they wore those aprons today, they'd be more like bibs, and they're nearly as tall as I am. Sigh. Time flies.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 12, 2019)

Oh man, all my kids snuck bits of cookie dough!  They also fought over who got to lick the beaters after I made some sweet dessert.  It was a big deal and they still talk about it!


----------



## Tommy (Dec 12, 2019)

Yes, I really liked raw chocolate chip cookie dough as a kid.  As I understand it, these days eating anything that contains uncooked eggs can make you sick, which begs the question:  "When and why did raw eggs become unsanitary?".

As late as the 1970s, people used to eat a lot of raw eggs in things like eggnog, ceasar salads, egg malteds, &c.  Consumer Reports magazine even published an alternative "instant breakfast" recipe that involved whipping up a raw egg, milk, orange juice, and banana in a blender (an early smoothie), and  that was my rush-out-the-door go-to breakfast for several years.  I don't recall people getting sick.

Is this just more media hype or has the egg industry actually gone downhill?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2019)

I've read some eggs may contain salmonella.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 12, 2019)

@RadishRose 
You know, I've heard that too, over and over.  But you know what?  I have personally never known anyone to get sick from licking batter from the bowl or the beaters.  I do it myself all the time.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2019)

I've been eating/tasting raw cookie dough all my life and I'm here to tell the tale.  Until about 20 years ago nobody even considered that it might be a health risk to some. 

By 2013, 2015 & 2018 ballot-passed laws, hens are given more cage space than industry standards, and must receive at least two vaccinations against salmonella. (By 2022 all eggs sold in CA must come from cage-free hens.)


----------



## Liberty (Dec 12, 2019)

Actually, eating just raw flour could be an issue.  We were in the health food manufacturing business and the cleaning of the machines and storing of the raw ingredients and so forth was obsessive with me.  We saw a food company that had been in business for 20 years go belly up, because they used  a "co packer" for their soy nut butter and kids got sick, real sick with kidney issues from their product .  They lost control and both them and the co packer went bankrupt. E coli / listeria can come from a lot of sources:

https://www.livescience.com/55336-why-uncooked-flour-can-make-you-sick.html


----------



## Duster (Dec 12, 2019)

You can make cookie dough and cakes without eggs. I have an egg allergy and never put eggs in anything.  Both cookies and cakes turn out fine without eggs. They aren't as fluffy and cakes can't be moved from the pan without breaking up, but they taste just as good. 
I make chocolate chip cookie dough and eat it raw sometimes.  Mine are made with gluten free flour, coconut oil, and milk free chocolate chips.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Actually, eating just raw flour could be an issue.  We were in the health food manufacturing business and the cleaning of the machines and storing of the raw ingredients and so forth was obsessive with me.  We saw a food company that had been in business for 20 years go belly up, because they used  a "co packer" for their soy nut butter and kids got sick, real sick with kidney issues from their product .  They lost control and both them and the co packer went bankrupt. E coli / listeria can come from a lot of sources:
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/55336-why-uncooked-flour-can-make-you-sick.html



WOW! Thanks for the info. Why has this not been widely publicized????


----------



## Liberty (Dec 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> WOW! Thanks for the info. Why has this not been widely publicized????


They did mention this on the news last Christmas, but honestly do think they should make it more well known for those parents who make it a holiday ritual to always let their kids eat the dough.  Sometimes think I learned too much when we were in the food biz...lol!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2019)

Liberty said:


> They did mention this on the news last Christmas, but honestly do think they should make it more well known for those parents who make it a holiday ritual to always let their kids eat the dough.  Sometimes think I learned too much when we were in the food biz...lol!


That particular tidbit missed me, but no surprise there.  For the past several years keeping up with news has been very low on my list of things to do.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 13, 2019)

StarSong said:


> That particular tidbit missed me, but no surprise there.  For the past several years keeping up with news has been very low on my list of things to do.


Hey, you do need to know what lettuce is recalled.  Got another romaine one going on right now.  I got really sick on lettuce - not romaine but iceberg...lol.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2019)

My daughter and I text each other when either hears of local recalls, just in case one of us hasn't gotten the news about it.  Produce recalls tend to be widely broadcast and difficult to miss. 

Truth is, eating is risky business. Bacterial contamination can occur in virtually any food grown in the soil. We're surrounded by microscopic nasties. 

I'll bear this flour warning in mind, but will still taste each batch of cookie dough before taking it out of the mixing bowl (I learned the importance of that the hard way). However, I'll probably spit it out after my taste buds verify that I didn't miss a major ingredient like the sugar.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 13, 2019)

StarSong said:


> My daughter and I text each other when either hears of local recalls, just in case one of us hasn't gotten the news about it.  Produce recalls tend to be widely broadcast and difficult to miss.
> 
> Truth is, eating is risky business. Bacterial contamination can occur in virtually any food grown in the soil. We're surrounded by microscopic nasties.
> 
> I'll bear this flour warning in mind, but will still taste each batch of cookie dough before taking it out of the mixing bowl (I learned the importance of that the hard way). However, I'll probably spit it out after my taste buds verify that I didn't miss a major ingredient like the sugar.


Good to take a bit of wine before and after too.


----------

